# Suche Mitfahrer für 3 Tage Freeride Tour im März



## Surfjunk (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin die Tage über dieses nette Angebot im Netzt gestolpert. 

Freeride Event zum Saisonstart am Monte Grappa

3 Tage Shuttlen und Trails Shredden spricht mich doch schon sehr an 

Wer hat Zeit und Lust auf sowas?
Runterfahren können wir mit meinem Auto. 
Radträger habe ich auch. 

Angemeldet bin ich schon.


----------



## LF-X (3. Dezember 2012)

Sieht echt genial aus. Ich würde das auch mit meinem Bike mitfahren... aber in der Beschreibung steht AM 140mm. Leider nicht CC/Tour-Hardtail 100mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (3. Dezember 2012)

Irgendwie passen auf der verlinkten Seite, die Daten und der Zeitplan (Wochentage) nicht überein - der 23.03.2012 ist ein Samstag und kein Donnerstag 

Und Ende März kann es auch im Vinschgau noch Temperaturen unter Null geben, auch Schnee / Restschnee kann noch dabei sein.


----------



## wolfi (3. Dezember 2012)

monte grappa ist supidupi-geil!!!!
da bin ich mitte der 90iger mit dem mopped rumgeschreddert.
geilere trails als am gardasee!
ich kläre das mal ab orkan.
bock hätte ich schon
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Surfjunk (3. Dezember 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Irgendwie passen auf der verlinkten Seite, die Daten und der Zeitplan (Wochentage) nicht überein - der 23.03.2012 ist ein Samstag und kein Donnerstag
> 
> Und Ende März kann es auch im Vinschgau noch Temperaturen unter Null geben, auch Schnee / Restschnee kann noch dabei sein.



Das alte Termin war ab Donnerstag.
Die mussten das verlegen und haben wohl vergessen den Wochentag anzupassen.

23-26.3.13 habe ich bestätigt bekommen


----------



## Surfjunk (3. Dezember 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> monte grappa ist supidupi-geil!!!!
> da bin ich mitte der 90iger mit dem mopped rumgeschreddert.
> geilere trails als am gardasee!
> ich kläre das mal ab orkan.
> ...



Ja Wolfi, mal Gas, da fühlt dich das Alutech wohl in der Region.
Das wäre ja auch noch was für @RolfK; alles mit Shuttel also "Alte Herren" tauglich


----------



## crossboss (3. Dezember 2012)

Monte Grappa muß echt geil sein. Liegt in den letzetn Bergen vor Venedig ! Hab da schon viel drüber gelesen. Aber nur 3 Tage? Ne ganze Woche, mit Rest Lago Biking hätt ich Bock aber eher Mai oder Juni , wenn ich ehrlich bin.#
Am Lago kann ich auch gut den Guido machen, weil ich da ne Menge sagenhafter Trails bereits auswendig kenn.


----------



## crossboss (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich schau mal nach was geht!
Monte Grappa liegt da , nicht Vinschgau!

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=monte+...a=X&ei=x5y8UNOcBaWl4gSHl4HoAg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAA


----------



## Surfjunk (3. Dezember 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Ich schau mal nach was geht!
> Monte Grappa liegt da , nicht Vinschgau!
> 
> http://maps.google.de/maps?q=monte+...a=X&ei=x5y8UNOcBaWl4gSHl4HoAg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAA



Ich weiss.

Die schreiben ja auch:

_Start um 09.30 Uhr von Bikepoint Goldrain (Parkplatz vorhanden) mit dem Shuttle zum Monte Grappa (Fahrzeit ca. 3 Stunden)._


----------



## wolfi (3. Dezember 2012)

Das war 1993 bei bassano, mitte februar. Eigendlich wollten wir in die toskana... sind dann aber dort hängen geblieben


# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## nippelspanner (3. Dezember 2012)

Für so´n Kram bin ich bekanntlich immer zu haben!
Heute Abend vor´m Kamin mal genau durchlesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (3. Dezember 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> Das war 1993 bei bassano, mitte februar. Eigendlich wollten wir in die toskana... sind dann aber dort hängen gebliebenAnhang anzeigen 241911
> 
> # send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #



Wie geil ist das den!!!

Ihr seit mit den Enduros da die Trails gefahren.
Geht sowas heute auch noch?
Ich dachte immer solche Wege wären gesperrt für alles mit Motor.


----------



## wolfi (3. Dezember 2012)

heutzutage denke ich geht das überhaupt nicht mehr.

bis mitte 90iger gabs da rel. wenig probleme in norditalien und südtirol.
wir haben fast die gesamte alpenregion unter die stollen genommen.
keine frau, keine kinder.... mann waren wir frei
sehr geile ecke zum enduro fahren war auch bei setriere das marmolada-gebiet und der gavia pass.

in den französischen seealpen soll man noch rel. legal enduro fahren können.

gruß
wolfi


----------



## poekelz (3. Dezember 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Das alte Termin war ab Donnerstag.
> Die mussten das verlegen und haben wohl vergessen den Wochentag anzupassen.
> 
> 23-26.3.13 habe ich bestätigt bekommen



Das ist das erste Osterferien-Wochenende in NRW.


----------



## exto (3. Dezember 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> in den französischen seealpen soll man noch rel. legal enduro fahren können.
> 
> gruß
> wolfi



Rund um Briancon und im benachbarten Valle di Susa. Hammer!!!


----------



## RolfK (3. Dezember 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Das wäre ja auch noch was für @RolfK; alles mit Shuttel also "Alte Herren" tauglich




Wär schon cool, aber für drei Tage 2000km Auto fahren, dann Anfang der Osterferien und eventuell noch Schnee


----------



## wolfi (4. Dezember 2012)

moin,
also bei mir klappt es nicht, orkan.
hochwichtige familienfeier (goldhochzeit.... NEIN, nicht meine!)
aber check das dort mal ab, dann machst du den guido später für uns
gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (4. Dezember 2012)

Und mir ist das eigentlich zu früh im Jahr, da bin ich vllt noch Skifahren


----------



## Avidadrenalin (22. Dezember 2012)

Hört sich gut an. Komisch ist nur wirklich der Zeitraum. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass dort, wenn man Pech hat echt noch viel Schnee liegt. Das ist dann zwar schön, aber vielleicht nicht gerade das gewollte.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. März 2013)

Ich will Euch ja nicht den Spaß nehmen, aber: http://www.cimagrappa.it/meteo/




Aktuell Neuschnee. Ich war auch angemeldet und ärgere mich!!!


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. März 2013)

Kleiner Nachtrag: 0°C- Grenze liegt am kommenden Wochenende zwischen 1.350 und 1.500m...Regen ist für's ganze Wochenende -mal mehr, mal weniger- auch angesagt.
Und das Ende März, rd. 80km vor Venedig!!!


----------



## Surfjunk (20. März 2013)

Naja das Ding ist wohl ins Wasser gefallen.

Ich wollte letzte WE in Bozen biken aber die haben da 30cm Neuschnee 

Shice Wetter....

Hoffen wir mal das es zu Ostern besser wird da sind wir in Finale Ligure


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. März 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Naja das Ding ist wohl ins Wasser gefallen. ...



Lt. Info auf deren WebSite findet's statt...unklar.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. März 2013)

Liest einer der Mitfahrer hier mit? Am Mt. Grappa gefahren? Wie war's denn?


----------



## Surfjunk (25. März 2013)

Naja wenn ich mir deren FB Meldungen anschaue bin ich ganz froh das ich nicht mitgefahren bin für die Kohle. 

https://www.facebook.com/vinschgaubike


----------



## Deleted 173968 (28. März 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich mir deren FB Meldungen anschaue bin ich ganz froh das ich nicht mitgefahren bin für die Kohle.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/vinschgaubike


 
Jep, Begeisterung sieht tatsächlich anders aus...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. April 2013)

http://www.vinschgaubike.com/bikeschule/event/freeride_finale_monte_grappa.php

Hab' mich angemeldet! Bis Juni wird's Wetter hoffentlich besser sein... 

Ammerseegrüße,
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Über (5. April 2013)

na dem schließe ich mich an 
Am zweiten Juni-Wochenende gehts zur Trail Trophy nach Latsch.
Anreise am 05.06. und er Plan ist 5 Tage lang bei SOMMERWETTER mitm Rad zu fahren.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. April 2013)

Über schrieb:


> ...SOMMERWETTER ...


 
Watt'n dat!?


----------



## Über (5. April 2013)

Soll nen hellen, gelben Punkt geben der dann am Himmel scheint... .
Wehe das ist nur nen Gerücht...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. April 2013)

...und ich sach noch: Kind, kauf nicht das billige Zeug am Bahnhof!

  


Ich check morgen und Sonntag jedenfalls mal, was schon im Vinschgau geht. Lt. aktueller Vor-Ort-Prognose eines 'Local' sollen es knapp 20°C PLUS werden ... und das nicht wie hier in Wochensumme!


----------

